# 2.1 Speakers Help please...



## cvvikram (May 23, 2005)

Hi all,

Please tell me which 2.1 speakers are good....my budget is 1.5k-2.5k
Mainly for hearing mp3's....how is intex?


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Hi cv...............If you ask me to tell you the truth its better to buy just a 2.0 system rather than a 2.1 in that budget. I guarantee you the sub-woofer will just not be worth it!!


----------



## akshayt (May 23, 2005)

Can you make speakers yourself , that is can you assemble?

Else
,altec lansing atp 3 for abt 3-3.5k

or altec lansing 2.1


----------



## suave_guy (May 23, 2005)

for a budget of 2.5 K u can check out altec lansing 221...good bass and decent midrange....will serve most of ur purposes...and being an altec it wont let u down!

EDIT: you can also checkout altec lansing AHP512 headphones....very good audio quality and bass is good too....

ENjoy...


----------



## King_Niral (May 24, 2005)

u can get intex 4.1 for 2.5- 3k !!!


its better then 2.1 !!!!

Cheers !!!!!


----------



## nix (May 24, 2005)

*hi*

creative inspire 2.1 is good too. i bought it recently. hmm what to say...compared to the mercury i had before, this is really good. dont know abt altec though.


----------



## shwetanshu (May 24, 2005)

Dont go for INTEX, they are not worth it, go for ATP3, they will cost around 3K or go with suave_guy, he is a genius in speakers.


----------



## anuraag_01 (May 24, 2005)

go for intex....they r cheap, and for listening to mp3s, u don't need audiophile stuff.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 24, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> Dont go for INTEX, they are not worth it, go for ATP3, quote]
> 
> Agreed, I have seen some INTEX speakers suddenly going mute. My frnds used to visit vendors every 2 months after buying intex....Some chip problem, they said. Expensive one too....


----------



## akshayt (May 24, 2005)

go for altec
ask suave_guy


----------



## rohanbee (May 24, 2005)

ppl who suggest intex should suggest the countless chinese brands available. They are all the same. Actually Even the altec's and creatives are made in china now days but........
They are made in their own dedicated plants, with quality control and key components imported from all over the world.


----------



## techno_funky (May 24, 2005)

well using Intex 4.1 speakers for exactly 16 months now 
and :touch wood: absolutely no glitches so far


----------



## sumitava_b (May 24, 2005)

techno_funky said:
			
		

> well using Intex 4.1 speakers for exactly 16 months now
> and :touch wood: abosultely no glitches so far



The Lady luck is with you, dude!


----------



## suave_guy (May 24, 2005)

rohanbee the only reason altec and creative have setup their plant in china is due to the cheap and hard working labour easily available there....the chinese and japenese ppl are hard working and dedicated by birth if u ask me....rest assure that these premium brands carry around ammendable QC....

the reasons one shud not buy average quality speakers like intex and mercury even if u've a low budget are:
1. the first reason is the biggest reason itself....they are average performing and cannot match the audio quality of well known brands..
2. they are bound to produce faults...so lots of servicing is required which adds up to the later costs..
3. their after sales service is just like the way they sound....average!
4. they generaly have low life and in most of the cases the amplifier is dead after 2 yrs..
5. most of these speakers place their volume controls on the subwoofer which is absolutely FRUSTRATING if u ask me....
6. due to their technology constarints they can in no way focus on the whole sound frequency spectrum...they either sound too sharp or too shady or too flat(weak bass)...the blending of different sound frequencies is literally non existent here....which makes me come to the pt. that why intex is not good for mp3s as suggested by some...

actually if u ask me the most challenging part for any speaker is to ouput rich quality mp3s....dvds and games genreally have more dynamic and ambient sounds so even an above average speakers can produce decent output and their weakness is not noticeable all the time but in mp3s such is not the case....coz its a compressed format first of all and secondly music gives emphasis to different notes...like guitar, basson and tabla...now they will sound good only if speaker has efficient frequency response which is only possible in well know brands such as altec, creative bose, klipsch etc.

so i wud suggest that u go with altec 221 if u have a budget of 2.5K and if u can strech ur budget arnd 3K then definately go for ATP3....

altec lanisng AHP512 headphones is also a good choice if u've a low budget...

ENjoy...


----------



## Keith Sebastian (May 24, 2005)

"Made in China" is not the same as "cheap chinese yum-cha". In fact as a manufacturing prof. I can assure you some of the worlds best manufacturing facilities are located in China.

All IBM laptops/PC's where made by a Chinese company - Lenovo. Last quarter IBM announced that it's getting out of the PC businees alltogether. Lenovo just bought majority stock in IBM's PC business last month.

Mitsubishi plans on closing Australian operations (in Adelaide) and moving to China. Toyota Melbourne will follow soon. This was once of main influencing factors when I left (for good) Oz this year.

Chinese manufacturing is taking over the globe. Last year I saw this HUGE glorious Australian flag at the Melbourne Arts Centre with the words "MADE IN CHINA" printed across it.   

Keith


----------



## quad master (May 25, 2005)

Creative Inspire 2500 2.1 Speakers - Rs1900.

I have heard it myself and really liked it.

Cost from Mumbai Lamington Rd


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 25, 2005)

Yuppp ... Creative Inspire 2500 2.1 ....


----------



## rohanbee (May 25, 2005)

Hey Hey Hey !!!
Mr. suave and mr.keith where in my post do you see me mentioning that China makes bad quality all the time?????   

It was just a simple remark that everything comes from China now days...good and bad quality both. I have been to china many times and have seen plants making engineering parts myself. So i think i have a fair idea about what iam talking about. 

And let me still tell you: The quality of made in usa & japan (yes, i bought a technics amp made in japan) is still far superior to what a technics plant in malaysia or china can make.


----------



## aadipa (May 25, 2005)

See your range and get the product.

Less than 1.5K : Creative SBS 370
Upto 2.5K : Creative Inspire 2.1
Just Under 3K: Creative Inspire 4.1
Just above 3K: Altec Lansing ATP3


----------



## cvvikram (May 25, 2005)

aadipa said:
			
		

> See your range and get the product.
> 
> Less than 1.5K : Creative SBS 370
> Upto 2.5K : Creative Inspire 2.1
> ...



Thank u guys for such a overwhelming response....i decided to go for creative inspire 4.1


----------



## supernova (May 25, 2005)

@cvvikram
good to hear ur decision. 
do post back telling ur experience with ur new purchase


----------



## suave_guy (May 25, 2005)

aree rohanbee i dint mean that.....i was just emphasising ur point...

but still if u feel that way then i'm sorry...

ENjoy...


----------



## rohanbee (May 25, 2005)

no problem i just made way out of nothing. No need for apologies.............i realised only some time after posting . Sorry from me also for over reacting.
cheers.


----------



## magnet (May 25, 2005)

now i m confused...my budget is ard 2.5k.....................now which one is better than this 2?????altec 2.1 or creative 2.1...btw suave the headphone u mentioned whts its cost?????...


----------



## suave_guy (May 25, 2005)

@rohanbee....no need for apologies... *cool*

well magnet since u asked for a altec 2.1 vs creative 2.1...i wud say there's not much of a difference, both will sound good basically and will do justice to ur respective budget...

but if u wish to have more deeper insigt then i will definately say that altec has a bit of an edge in terms of technology....it has better power handling then creative, that means they wont crack even at higher volumes, this is where creative still has to do some working....
secondly altecs have slightly more tighter bass performance then creatives...

rest i'll say is all up to the mark....

so for ur budget of 2.5K i will still suggest that u go for altec 221...

Altec AHP512 headphones shud be arnd 1.1 to 1.3K, i'm not entirely sure....but definately below 1.5K

if u cant get Sennheiser headphones then i highly recommend that u go with this particular model...its much cheaper then Sennheiser and performance is comparable to Sennheiser....

PS: Sennheiser is known as god of headphones along with bose and AKG...

ENjoy...


----------



## rohanbee (May 26, 2005)

Did he want headphones too?!
If you did than i have to agree with suave with the sennheiser. ALthough i don't own one personally i did get to hear them at a friends place once. Cooler than having a cheap 2.1 system and cheaper too.....


----------



## spikygv (Jun 26, 2008)

i dont think altec lansing atp3 is in production anymore. . get altec lansing vs4121 , its the model that replaced atp3. i bought it for 3k last week and its damn good. i'm loving it. .very good particularly in games.


----------



## RoCkSoLiD (Jun 27, 2008)

@ Suave_Guy, Please check your PM


----------



## Ari (Jun 27, 2008)

hey suave_guy, can u plz let me know which one wud be better in the 2.1 category between Logitech and Creative 2500????
I have a budget of around 1.6k and I dun get Altec in my area!!!!


----------



## club_pranay (Aug 7, 2008)

suave_guy said:


> rohanbee the only reason altec and creative have setup their plant in china is due to the cheap and hard working labour easily available there....the chinese and japenese ppl are hard working and dedicated by birth if u ask me....rest assure that these premium brands carry around ammendable QC....
> 
> the reasons one shud not buy average quality speakers like intex and mercury even if u've a low budget are:
> 1. the first reason is the biggest reason itself....they are average performing and cannot match the audio quality of well known brands..
> ...


 

nice writeup!!
well, i would like to add a point here.
couple of months back, i made a visit to B&W showroom in US. they had this new speaker set along with an amplifier. for the demo, they had a CD, labeled "20kHz - 20Hz". it just had a disturbing sound where the frequency went from 20kHz to 20Hz in a smooth curve. the demo manual said that under no normalization(equalizers, epicenters, other sound adjustments), the output should be uniform for all the frequencies in the given spectrum. when the CD played, i could hear the same volume throughout the track. they enen had a decibel meter, which was constant at 80dB. recently, i downloaded the same track from the internet and played it on, my altec lancing atp3, my neighbour's "DTS" Intex speakers(5.1), my car's 800W amp+woofer system. 

the intex was the worst performer with a very bad freqiency responce(there was no sound for the first 3-4 seconds) and the woofer coil almost popped out in the "low" end. the sound disappeared many times in between. the sound peaked at moderate high and moderate low. 

Next was my car(unfortunately): the sound was quite good in the highs(thanks to the Pioneer amp and legendry TS20), however, the sound shallowed a bit in the upper mids, and there was a peak in the extreme lows(that wasnt bad after all, i could see the side mirror vibrating).

best performer was the Altec Lancing, i am proud to say, very close to perfect.


as per the decision, i think, it's better to invest on quality than quantity.

p.s. dont get fooled by PMPO.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: hi*



nix said:


> creative inspire 2.1 is good too. i bought it recently. hmm what to say...compared to the mercury i had before, this is really good. dont know abt altec though.



+1.......I've used creative 2.1 for 3 yrs they they are damn good.........u won't regret ur investment.
But go for only INSPIRE series not SBS........


----------

